# Led spot lights



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

I haven't seen that thread, but you'll have an easier time using led "eagle eyes". Theyre used as accent lighting on cars. VERY bright, pre wired, waterproof and dirt cheap on ebay. It will save you the work of taking flashlights apart, and you can get them in any color. Ill be replacing my incandescent floodlights with these (1 eagle eye for each prop). Ill be using waterproof connectors as well.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Korax said:


> I haven't seen that thread, but you'll have an easier time using led "eagle eyes". Theyre used as accent lighting on cars. VERY bright, pre wired, waterproof and dirt cheap on ebay. It will save you the work of taking flashlights apart, and you can get them in any color. Ill be replacing my incandescent floodlights with these (1 eagle eye for each prop). Ill be using waterproof connectors as well.


What will you connect them to? I looked them up and they have a "wired" end?


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

debbiedowner67 said:


> What will you connect them to? I looked them up and they have a "wired" end?



This is my question as well. What are you using as a power source for the lights? Would a PC power supply work and allow all of then to run off one power supply?


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

The wired ends will need the insulation stripped off, and you'll have to do some soldering to get them all connected to your power supply. 

The power supply I just bought was from amazon. Copy and paste "LEDMO Power Adapter ,Transformers,Power Supply For LED Strip, 12V 5A Max,60 Watt Max" into the search bar to see the exact same one. The 12v end connector will have to be cut off, check with a multimeter to see which wire is positive/negative, then make all your connections and be sure to insulate each one with shrink tubing. 

StiltbeastStudios did an LED tutorial on youtube, he's using different lights but the process is exactly the same. Just be careful!


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Sometimes, depending on the voltage, you can use a scavenged power supply off a laptop, smart phone, portable dvd player or whatever... I never throw these away and have been able to use them to power led lighting. Never know...just an idea but I've used it for the eyes on my ghoul turning a rotisserie with a roasting torso on it...it was a 12 volt adapter and I had to do a little wire-stripping and soldering but it worked for me.


----------

